# Cow Lips



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I went to a Hispanic market today and saw cow lips for sale. 

Has anyone tried them for their dogs?

I just googled cow lips:

They look like this:

http://worstthingieverate.com/post/3031125065/cow-lips


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no. but i would.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Tried them on...You made me think of this

http://stat.mobli.com/media_stills/media_2574876.jpg

But no, I have never seen those in the store. What do humans do with them?


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Haven't seen them. But if I did I'd totally get them for my girl, the more variety the better 

Although they are pretty creepy looking....lol


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome! I would love to get some to try feeding Dobby.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Probably used in soups, like menudo or something similar. You have to cook it for much longer than what they did in the link, and probably with certain spices and stuff. 

If I am not mistaken I have seen them in a menudo sold down the street from my house..


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Tried them on...You made me think of this
> 
> http://stat.mobli.com/media_stills/media_2574876.jpg
> 
> But no, I have never seen those in the store. What do humans do with them?


ROFL, think I snorted some iced tea!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We've fed whole heads, the first things that go are the cheek, snout, and lips, feed away, they look great


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Tobi said:


> We've fed whole heads, the first things that go are the cheek, snout, and lips, feed away, they look great


Thanks for the information. I love your Bull Terrier!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Malika04 said:


> Thanks for the information. I love your Bull Terrier!


you're welcome, and thank you :smile:


----------

